# do canines hurt that much?



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

My DS, 19 mo has been extremely fussy for what seems like the last two weeks.
Basically from the time he wakes up till he goes to bed, he's constantly melting down.







:
He's usually a pretty easy going kid. His sister, 3.5yrs old, whines some and I know he's imitating her sometimes...but this just seems too constant to be normal behavior for him.
I did notice one of his canines is trying to poke thru. He has all of his other teeth except for the four canines.
could all this fussing be over the teeth? i do give him teething tablets and sometimes motrin, but I can't tell if it truly makes a difference.
any thoughts?


----------



## pellifoli (Feb 12, 2005)

yes, yes they do hurt that much. my ds would smash his face on his little wooden table they hurt so much. after having success w/Boiron Camomila for other teeth, nothing touched canines/molars, we switched from Motrin to Tylenol & that did seem to help a smidge, I also gave him homeopathic Arnica tablets. I think time was the only thing that *really* helped.







teething sucks. good luck!


----------



## theMword (Mar 13, 2007)

I think so. My dd and I have been having such a difficult time for the past week. Meltdowns, tears, and sleeping like utter crap--one night she went to sleep at 11, woke up at 3, and stayed up until 6! Now one canine is poking through. Only three more to go. Then some more molars. Woot woot!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Another vote for yes here. I can't explain why though but man... DD has been crabbers.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

Yep, they hurt bad! We are at the exact same place with the little guy (also 19 months). I feel your pain too! I keep telling myself "this to shall pass". That and the fact that he's my last; I'm *trying* to savor every moment.


----------



## hedgewitch (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh yes indeedy diddley bo. That was some fun times....


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

It took my DD 2 months to cut her "eye" teeth those things are pure hell. It probably didn't help that we were also on vacation in Mexico when they really erupted. Honestly I didn't think the family was going to survive, sleep deprivation, nightly crying, whining, meltdowns galore(over tiny things). I was told once that if adults were cutting teeth like babies do we'd need morphine. When it's put to you like that you realize a little ibuprofen or Tylenol might help the situation. Just wait it doesn't end my DD has been cutting her 2 year molars for what feels like _forever_. Ugh, teething sucks.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Yup. Z has cut all 4 of his canines in the last month and a half and it has been HELL for both of us.
Sleepless nights and all night nursing being right up there.
I feel your and your little ones pain


----------



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

sheez! i don't remember it being this bad with my DD!!!

thanks for letting me know this isn't unusual. i just hope i can hold onto my sanity while he gets the rest of them in!







:


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Canines were definitely the most painful for our toddler. Far moreso than her molars have been even.

Tylenol was worthless for us. Homeopathics seemed to help during the day, but not at night. Motrin is really what helped the most for us at night.

Thankfully the canines came in faster than the molars have though. So at least there's that.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Canines were really rough for my guy, although no where near as bad as his final molars making their way in. He's such a little GROUCH, I can't blame him, but holy cow, it's like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde!


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

It's been 4 weeks and we have two top canines poking through. One tooth is about 25% through, the other more like 15%.

It's been FOUR WEEKS since they first poked through.

I am just so frustrated that it takes this long for these stupid canines to come in. Why did I have to get a slow teether?


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

My son had a really hard time with his canines (and there's one still to go...). I don't remember if they were worse than the molars, but it was in the same ballpark.


----------



## purplestraws (Sep 13, 2006)

Another great big yes from us. I didn't even notice DS' molars had come in, but his canines are just giving him fits. Poor kiddos...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes. Also, DS1 just cut his adult set, and the noise! The screaming! He's actually been sent home from school a few times because of it.


----------



## cheeselady (Apr 7, 2007)

Another mom to say, "Yes, my ds is a wreck while teething with his eye teeth." I don't understand why either, but I've resorted to Tylenol at night on the past couple of nights, which I don't normally do.

Hang in there!


----------



## pellifoli (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh NO flapjack! are you serious? we have to go through this again w/adult teeth? in a mere 6 years???? crap.

and, molars, sheesh. the term "2 year molars" does that mean they take two YEARS to come through. he's almost 3. it's been a YEAR.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Ugh, yes! DS has been cutting his, and has been super marathon nursing. Day and night, and soooo crabby!

And fwiw I don't remember my adult teeth ever giving me any problems coming in. My wisdom teeth did hurt, but that's it.
DD has lost 6 baby teeth and hasn't said anything about her grown up teeth hurting.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

pellifolli, it's not so bad with an older child, they can talk about the problem and you know to get the drugs out. But yes- tooth got wobbly, food got trapped in the gums, infection set in, infection was treated, tooth shifted all the way around to running parallel to the incisors







: tooth fell out. New tooth started off in the right place but is trying to shift to parallel to the incisors, and it's generally a nightmare. This is extreme- I know of other children who have had infections when teeth wobble but don't fall out, but both of mine have had a few days of real aggravation the last week or so before a tooth comes out. Oh, and yes, braces (retainers) are likely to be in his future.


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

Another yes, these teeth are rough for my dd too. They are coming in sooo slooowly. Poor babies!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think so.

Either that, or I just have a really whiney kid.

She is miserable much of the time. She has 12 teeth already, but no "canines" yet. She is definitely teething and has had some really rough days and nights.

I am really struggling with parenting a 15 month old right now. I feel like I can't do anything but hold her and hang out outside with her. I can't prepare food for either of us, do laundry, pee, shower, get her dressed, change her diaper, etc. without a struggle or listening to her whine or cry. I hope things will get better after those teeth show up!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Today I can feel and see the points of BOTH of her bottom "eye" teeth! I am SO THRILLED to see those little buggers!

I guess two-year-old molars aren't far away, but we might get a few months off!


----------



## murungababy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this! I have been wondering the same thing.

DS is almost 21 months, and the last canine seems to be close to poking through. (It may actually have cut through the gum, its just hard to tell with all the swelling.) He has had a terrible time with them.

I'm afraid he might be going straight to the 2 year molars, tho. Does that ever happen?


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes. They do. Ds has 3 coming in at once poor guy.


----------

